# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  How to lose Weight quickly ?

## shantylata597

The Grapefruit diet is a short-termed diet, which only lasts for a mere 2 ½ months. This diet can cause rapid weight loss and is highly popular among those who want to lose those extra pounds in a jiffy. 

The grapefruit itself is such a healthy fruit. The fruit is known to contain literally no fat at all! It can help you to lose weight, as it is an energy-giving fruit. At the same time, it keeps your thyroid hormone well balanced and ensures a proper intake of fatty acids. It contains lots of potassium and is good for the heart. It however contains large amounts of vitamin C, antioxidants in the form of beta-carotene, sodium, and fiber.

----------


## Vincent

I don't do diets, find them boring and not very helpful. I just eat less of the foods I really like and put in a bit of training.  :Boxing:

----------


## tec0

eat more meals but less food.... eat 5 times day but keep it small that way your body gets the energy it needs and you don't feel hungry all the time...

----------


## ians

It is very simple, what goes in must come out, so, if you eat 2 tons of food you gona have to get rid of it somehow...either you have to exercise a "lot" or find a way to dispose of it via other means (brooklax comes to mind).

Diets are for people who need to think they are getting thin because they are eating correctly, but there is always a phrase attached (works well in conjuction with a xyz) 


You want to loose weight...EAT LESS and EXERCISE, yip it is that simple, the tricky part is getting your butt into those running shorts and takkies and actually getting out there and doing it. 

I lost 10 kg in 1 month, cut back on the junk food, ate less and walked 6 km every morning. Stopped walking and now eat the same junk and more of everything, put it all back on and some.

There is no secret diet. It is all in the mind ask, ask Adrian I am sure he will have a theory (by the way I would like to hear it because I battle to commit)

----------


## DuckDum

Have a balanced diet and do regular exercises. Also I have heard green tea is very effective in losing weight.

----------


## Justloadit

> Have a balanced diet and do regular exercises. Also I have heard green tea is very effective in losing weight.


Yes but it also has caffeine

----------


## dlimarez

:Big Grin: 


> Yes but it also has caffeine

----------


## v.j

Eat less excercise more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
V.J

----------


## adriel39

*Follow 10 simple steps* 

1: Eat a high-protein breakfast.
2: Avoid sugary drinks and fruit juice.
3: Drink water a half hour before meals. 
4: Choose weight loss-friendly foods (see list).
5: Eat soluble fiber. 
6: Drink coffee or tea.
7: Eat mostly whole, unprocessed foods.
8: Eat your food slowly.
9: Use smaller plates.
10: Get a good night's sleep, every night.

----------


## ians

So I tried a million things and finally down from 135 kg to 98 kg...10 maybe 15 kg to go and I should be ok.

----------


## Dr Thomas

My general principles for weight loss: You can't outexercise a bad diet, and you can't outdiet liquid calories.

My 5 steps:
1) cut out liquid calories. Drink only water, milk, unsweetened tea/coffee
2) cut out sugar and sugar containing foods.  As a rule: If it comes from a factory instead of a farm, it probably has sugar in it.  CHeck the ingredients on your foods and avoid things that have sucrose, sugar, dextrose, glucose, corn syrup, maltodextrin, maltose
3) cut down on starches (bread, pasta, potatoes and the like).  If you are at goal weight, you shouldn't eat more than a fistful of starch a day (i.e. make a fist, that how much of a lump of potatoes/pasta/bread/etc you are allowed daily).  If you trying to lose weight, rather cut out starches completely.
4) start a walking program.  Start with something easy like 5 minutes 3 times a week.  Walk in one spot in front of your TV if you don't like going outside.  Build it up to 20 minutes per day.
5) if you fall off the wagon, dust yourself off, forgive yourself, and start again at step 1.  You don't have to do all the steps immediately, you can implement them one by one.

Also recognize that it might take as long to lose weight as it took to gain weight.

----------


## paloret

I want to lose a few pounds.
Tell me some good product with which I can download a few pounds.
thanks

----------


## Limia

How did you decide that the weight loss product is the best solution? Because I don't think so

----------


## Franiat

> I want to lose a few pounds.
> Tell me some good product with which I can download a few pounds.
> thanks


I have a problem like yours. I use the product Lipovon. I am very pleased. I have achieved a good result!

----------


## paloret

I want not only to lose a few pounds. But I can keep them!

----------


## Franiat

> I want not only to lose a few pounds. But I can keep them!


It really is very difficult. But with a lot of work everything is achieved.

----------


## paloret

> It really is very difficult. But with a lot of work everything is achieved.


How did you solve the kilogram problem?

----------


## Franiat

I used the lipovon product

----------


## paloret

How exactly this product works!

----------


## Franiat

Lipovon works by suppressing hunger and increasing metabolism!

----------


## slavkoo

I would recommend using My Fitness Pal app to record everything you eat too - you can scan barcodes and change portions on it too, so it's pretty accurate. It can record how many calories you've consumed, and it's interesting seeing your fat/protein/carb levels at the end of the day - the app will also recommend how much you should consume based on your current and desired weight, plus level of activity.

----------


## Franiat

I use lipovon for 2 months I have not had any problems. I feel very well. I lost 10 pounds.

----------


## Chuck

That would be great. But how do you do with foods that do not have a bar code?

----------


## Zbethai

Weight loss is really a difficult as k as it requires hard work. You need to do gyming, running, diet controling, and many more things. If you are well devoted to do so then you can lose weight with dailt effects. You also have to make a mind for taking results out of your efforts.

----------


## Garmini

Everyday exercise is the best option for weight loss. I also do another thing wake up in the bed and walking in the morning.

----------


## Chack

I never die on diets, if I want to lose weight, I stop eating junk food, and also start running.

----------


## ians

Having dropped 40 kg ...88.18 pounds or for some...6.2 stone (for people all around the world commenting) ...i do believe i can share a few tips.

Cut out junk food....not only to loose weight but improve your health...i have gone from being a high risk ...medical nightmare to being cleared of all medication ( blood tests to prove it) 

All diets work...this is a fact...no matter what diet you choose ( i have tried a few)...if you stick to it 100 %...you will loose weight...depending on your age...up to 40 ...pretty quick...after 40...it takes a little longer...i choose to stick to the weighless eating plan...it works for me.

exercise...you dont need to do what i did and rush out buy a bicycle like i did and ride 25 000 km or a pile of gym machines or ab machine etc etc ...all you need to do is get a comfortable pair of shorts and a tee shirt....a comfortable pair of shoes and walk and walk and walk and walk...i can stress it enough...the more you walk the better you feel and you get to do it with a mate or 2 or more....if you cant get up in the morning and walk 2-3-4-5 km ...dont waste your money buying gym equipment...it will end up on gumtree or the rubbish dump.

There is no miracle pill or non sugar products which will make you loose weight...if it has a label you have to read to understand what is in the packet...you eating the wrong stuff...fresh fruit and veg is the way to go...no labels just good healthy food. 

Try it you will be amazed at the results.

----------


## Drelawiel

You shouldn't loose weight quickly. Something like 10 years ago I lost over 25 kg in something like 5 month at least or so. This was done with solid reducing of food take in and lot of sports activity. No more than 4-5 kg each month and that's on extreme, now I need to loose like 30-35 even and it will not be easy. And I am older now;( Much older!

----------


## DrReddy

Follow this steps:

Drink Water, Especially Before Meals
Eat Eggs For Breakfast
Drink Coffee (Preferably Black)
Drink Green Tea
Try Intermittent Fasting
Take a Glucomannan Supplement
Cut Back on Added Sugar
Eat Less Refined Carbs
Eat More Vegetables and Fruits
Exercise Portion Control or Count Calories
Keep Healthy Food Around in Case You Get Hungry
Take Probiotic Supplements
Lift Weights
Eat More Fiber

----------

